# Confused about what I'm doing here...



## tipsypaipai (May 8, 2018)

I mean about the drawings I'm making. I'm confused about the drawings. I'm just going to be experimenting with whatever be it animation, illustration or painting. I guess you could say this is a dumping ground for furry related WIP, keeping it SFW.

Would love any feedback or tips that you guys could provide. I'm inexperienced when  it comes to animal anatomy or painting fur. I'm also figuring out how these forums work compared to other forums. Hope this image can be seen, I don't wanna have to upload it on DA and than provide a link to the image.

Thanks.




 

A wip, Holo from Spice and Wolf. She's a furry right? Yes, I'm ignorant to the culture, I'll try to learn as I go.


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 9, 2018)

Rykhoteth said:


> ...I spy fundamental contrast issues and inconsistencies. Also, post construction sketches before painting. They're easier to critique than partial paintings for the same elements criticized in both, EG facial construction or the underlying neck anatomy, etc.



I'm still new to the whole painting thing. I just don't wanna end up creating mud. So I stick to one Hue for separate parts.
You know, I didn't realize I had poor values until you mentioned the inconsistent contrasts. Actually, I tried to fix it earlier today but When I turned the image black and white, everything became midtones. I thought I got as close to black as possible but it turns out, when I painted on the same layer, Everything got dulled out and turned into midtones. I guess creating a new layer on top of the previous one would of prevented that. As far as construction  sketches goes, I don't typically do those when drawing faces. I just sorta wing it.

Also, I'm having trouble trying to figure out how color theory works. I don't want to always stay on one hue whenever I try and paint. Thanks.


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 12, 2018)

I'm in need of some advice on a little animation loop I created. I'm not quite sure if this looks right and any suggestions would be helpful. It is one of those NSFW kind of images so be warned before clicking this link. Thanks.



Spoiler: NSFW Catgirl











The Big numbers are the Key Frames and the little numbers are some inbetweens. Black lines is for key frames and blue lines is for inbetweens. The circled numbers are the one that the frames are currently on. I just don't know if I'm doing this correctly but I want to keep it simple because I get confused easily.


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 12, 2018)

That was quite informative. I'm super grateful that you decided to spend the time collecting past images and writing such a detailed response. The most advice I ever got from asking random people on anonymous forums for critics/help/advice (with art) usually boils down to "it's symbol drawn" which is a non answer. It basically tells me to "figure out for yourself" or "just wing it". After all, if you don't know what you're doing, you are just winging it until something somehow works out. And since for me, it feels like I'm just "winging it" with life in general, I feel like some sort of grown child who only masquerades as a adult by paying bills, going to work, doing laundry, etc. The more skill and learned I become, the more ignorant I feel.

What I got from you're message is, trying to paraphrase here, "before attempting to create a finished piece, build up some construction sketches from multiple angles/perspectives so that you know approximately how it's supposed to look from whatever pose you decide to make." Am I about right? And I assume if I built from the framework up (bone structure to musculature to fat/tissue to skin/hair/fur) I would further my understanding of construction so that I will know exactly why something looks off instead of just vaguely guessing.

The main problem I now face has to do with focus and a lack of hours in a day. I don't wanna spend all my drawing time creating sketch after sketch. I need to be able to put out a finished piece on a regular basis and hopefully, the quality will improve with time. But practically speaking, years could pass before then and truthfully, I just want to be able to make a decent wage doing something productive and interesting. And for some reason I chose art instead of anything in the STEM fields.

I will try my best to apply said theories.

Thanks again.


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 13, 2018)

NSFW naked lady

Ref Used


Spoiler











Study Gif


Spoiler











I got the head to height ratio off.


----------



## LoganGreypaw (May 13, 2018)

tipsypaipai said:


> I feel like some sort of grown child who only masquerades as a adult by paying bills, going to work, doing laundry, etc.



I'm sorry to say this, but this is pretty much just how life is. Your parents and every adult you've ever seen is doing the exact same thing.

I know that doesn't really help, but it's true.


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 13, 2018)

Retrying from scratch.

Another ref.


Spoiler: nsfw butts











Gif Process



https://imgur.com/height%3D1000%3Bid%3DPlcecSB%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D894


G-Pen



Spoiler


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 29, 2018)

Okay, I need to get me tons of horse references. What are the best places to get quality horse pictures? I really like centaurs and I wanna draw more of them, pic related.


----------



## InvertSilhouette (May 29, 2018)

DeviantArt has some good horse photos in the Resources and Stock category.

It’s not quite the same angle as what you’ve got, but here’s a horse in a similar pose I found there:
www.deviantart.com: Themy horse / Rolling


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 29, 2018)

InvertSilhouette said:


> DeviantArt has some good horse photos in the Resources and Stock category.
> 
> It’s not quite the same angle as what you’ve got, but here’s a horse in a similar pose I found there:
> www.deviantart.com: Themy horse / Rolling



Thanks for the link! I never actually thought to use DA for photo refs, I always stuck to google. I have particular trouble with finding Horse Hooves/Legs/Joints in different angles so I could build my own horse construction refs.


----------



## InvertSilhouette (May 29, 2018)

Yeah, DA has some great stuff in the stock section, I use it often for references. c:

Horses in particular are quite popular, so hopefully you can find what you need!


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 29, 2018)

InvertSilhouette said:


> Yeah, DA has some great stuff in the stock section, I use it often for references. c:
> 
> Horses in particular are quite popular, so hopefully you can find what you need!


Let me do that right now.


----------

